
Show HN: Rust-like error handling in Python thanks to PEP 622 - mtasic
https://github.com/mtasic85/cpython-3.10.0-alpha-0
======
mtasic
Author here,

I initially dockerized brandtbucher/cpython repo [1] which I found mentioned
in official PEP 622 [2]. All credits go to original authors. Since this is not
a production ready project, and will eventually die once PEP 622 is integrated
in CPython repo, on purpose I named it cpython-3.10.0-alpha-0 as distraction.

After I got it working, I wanted to explore some ideas. I like both Python and
Rust, so I wanted to try implementing something similar to Rust's Result type.
End result is something I was looking for a long time in Python.

[1]
[https://github.com/brandtbucher/cpython](https://github.com/brandtbucher/cpython)
[2]
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0622](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0622)

~~~
danpozmanter
This is fantastic!! There's also elements of F# in this, it'd be wonderful to
be able to do this in Python code.

